# Adoption et Protection animale > Ils n'ont pas eu de chance. >  Urgence pour boxer X labrador RP

## twinky

Informations sur l'animal


*Type:* Chien croisé
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle





 Je poste rapidement un gros SOS pour un chien labrador croisé boxer, castré, identifié, vacciné.
Il attaque le chien du père de la maitresse ( gamelles ... ) elle cherche a le donner sans succès et veut donc le faire piquer!
Il faut une SOLUTION TRES TRS VITE!! Sans ça elle me dit qu'il est adorable!!!
Je n'ai que ces infos a donner.
Me contacter par mail car je travail et ne peux répondre au téléphone.
Vite pour ce loulou.

----------


## twinky

J'ai fait vite, bien entendu OK pour une FA

----------


## twinky

Il va mourir!!!

----------


## May-May

C'est juste un problème de gamelles ou les agressions sont permanentes ?

----------


## twinky

Il semble dominant mais la dame m'a dit " avec les gamelles et tout...". Elle me dit que sans ça c'est un amour! 
Il ne mérite pas de mourir.

----------


## May-May

Elle a tenté de demander conseil à un comportementaliste ? A-t-elle contacté les associations proches de chez elle en expliquant la situation ?
Ça n'aide pas vraiment mais c'est déjà un début de piste  :: 

On connaît ses ententes avec les autres animaux, notamment les chats ? 
Un post sans photo n'aboutira pas à grand chose (ce n'est pas une critique, mais c'est une réalité hélas). C'est possible d'en avoir une ?
Et je pense que la modération va exiger le numéro de puce.

----------


## twinky

Je ne sais rien et n'aurais aucune photo.
Elle a appelé toutes les assos aux alentours et tout le monde a refusé!
N° de puce je l'aurais demain si vraiment cela s’impose ..

----------


## Amandinee-b

La bannière demandée.
Si elle ne va pas, dîte moi ce que vous voudrez que je modifie. (;





```

[URL=http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/35755-Urgence-pour-boxer-X-labrador-RP][IMG]http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/581132Chien.jpg[/IMG][/URL]

```

----------


## Jalna

Avons nous des nouvelles ?

----------


## twinky

Vu la foule de réaction il sera surement euthanasé

----------


## May-May

Malheureusement, sans photos il n'intéressera pas... 
Ce n'est vraiment pas possible d'en avoir une ? Si sa maîtresse veut vraiment le sauver elle peut bien t'en envoyer...

----------


## twinky

Non sinon il y en aurait déjà.
Elle n'a pas internet.

Honnêtement cela me bouffe de voir qu'on est capable de laisser mourir un animal juste car on a pas de photo quoi.

----------


## alisee

L'euthanasie de complaisance est interdite aussi qu'ils attendent pour qu'on trouve une solution.

Il suffit déjà de les faire manger séparément, problème gamelle réglé, en fait les deux sont dominants sinon il n'y aurait pas de problème.

Il faudrait l'âge, la description si pas photos

----------


## twinky

L'euthanasie de complaisance est interdite aussi qu'ils attendent pour qu'on trouve une solution. => au pays des bisounours oui.

Il suffit déjà de les faire manger séparément, problème gamelle réglé, en fait les deux sont dominants sinon il n'y aurait pas de problème. => il semble que les chiens ne puissent plus se voir.

Il faudrait l'âge, la description si pas photos  => 6 ans, labrador X boxer de couleur fauve => castré, pucé a jour de vaccin, passeport ok...

----------


## Wilo

transmis à Gand et jesdel, de l'asso Rescue Labrador en espérant une solution pour le loulou. La dominance au niveau des gamelles ça arrive à pratiquement tous les chiens.

----------


## twinky

Si j'en connaissais je l'aurais bien sur déjà dit  ::

----------


## Vegane7

Certes, mais j'ai posé la question par acquis de conscience.

----------


## twinky

oui je me doute  ::

----------


## Elodiie

Oula...

Bon si jamais nous sommes dans le Sud (Toulouse) mais à l'approche des fêtes je ne peux vous proposer qu'une FA de gros gros dépannage... En effet mon ami part dans sa famille et moi dans la mienne (je prends déjà mes chiens/chats de FA pour aller chez mes parents, je ne peux pas leur imposer un animal supplémentaire)...
Au pire je pourrais le mettre en pension le temps de Noël ou demander qu'on vienne le nourrir chez moi, mais il resterait dehors sous un abri les quelques jours où nous seront absents...
M'enfin ce ne serait QUE provisoire (si par miracle quelqu'un fesait un co-voit RP/Toulouse ou RP/Bordeaux ces jours ci) car j'ai promis à mon compagnon pas d'autre chien pour le moment, ça va déjà être la crise si je fait du forcing pour ce loulou... Mais bon, c'est bientôt Noël...

Donc à voir, c'est malheureusement tout ce que je peux vous proposer en cette fin d'année si pas d'autre solution pour lui. Je sais, c'est peu, mais si ça peut lui donner quelques jours supplémentaire pour lui sauver la vie...

N'hésitez pas.

----------


## Vegane7

Elodie, merci infiniment.
Si vous pouviez vous rapprocher de Maud pour lui soumettre votre possible aide...
Voici son tél : 06 61 38 68 89 ou 01 45 63 62 49

----------


## Elodiie

Pas de souci je l'appelle dans un instant.

Attention on ne s'emballe pas c'est vraiment du gros gros provisoire si jamais ; et j'aimerai bien qu'il y ai une asso derrière, car je re précise que c'est juste pour lui donner un délai, prendre des photos et diffuser (voir remettre en état s'il le faut) car j'ai déjà deux chiens (dont une mamie boxer encore féroce) au caractère bien trempé et deux chats alors s'il n'aime pas trop les mâles ni les chats ça va être coton !

Je vois ça avec Maud et je vous donne les nouvelles en suivant.

----------


## Vegane7

Merci encore.
Maud a juste besoin d'être un peu soulagée sur cette affaire, j'ai bien compris que l'aide que tu proposais était limitée mais c'est mieux que rien.

----------


## Elodiie

Je viens de l'avoir au téléphone.

Situation : il y a une place en pension pour lui chez une amie éducatrice canin de Maud, le problème c'est que Doria la propriétaire du chien est sur messagerie depuis 11h30 ce matin.
Nous aurions donc deux solutions éventuelles : la pension ou chez moi, il serait donc d'une manière ou d'une autre sorti d'affaire pour un bref délai (si chien difficile il vaut mieux qu'il soit chez l'éducatrice qu'avec mes gros pour éviter un drame).
Problème : le loulou est-il toujours en vie ...?

Si jamais je participerai pour la pension de toute manière, ça me fait trop de peine de voir qu'en période de Noël personne ne s'intéresse à lui...
Attendons des nouvelles de la propriétaire, d'ici là il n'y a malheureusement rien à faire de plus...

En tout cas très bon contact avec Maud, c'est toujours plaisant de voir des gens qui se démènent pour nos coeurs plein de poils !

----------


## Vegane7

Voilà, tu as parfaitement résumé la situation.
En effet, la maîtresse ne répond plus depuis des heures, donc qu'en penser ?..
Nous nous faisons beaucoup de souci.

Merci pour Maud : c'est une femme formidable effectivement.

----------


## DORIA

La personne en a peut être eu assez de recevoir tous ces coups de fis sans rien de concret. 
Il faut que qqn qui la connait, une intervenante habituelle lui propose du concret : on vient chercher le chien, jour, heure...

----------


## Vegane7

"Sans rien de concret" ?...
Tu plaisantes !
Maud a trouvé une place en pension !

----------


## Elodiie

En même temps chacun fait ce qu'il peut et je trouve que beaucoup de personnes se sont démenées pour essayer de trouver une solution dans l'indifférence et l'impuissance générale !
Ce n'est pas de la faute des gens qui appellent pour tenter de le sauver si tous les refuges et assos sont archi complets tout de même. Et ce n'est pas eux non plus qui ont décidé d'euthanasier le chien...

----------


## Vegane7

En tout cas mon message que j'ai laissé à la maîtresse en début d'AM était très clair : une place en pension était retenue...

----------


## DORIA

Par rien de concret, je veux dire que les gens dans cette situation veulent sans doute qu'on les en débarrasse vite fait en leur donnant une heure d'arrivée et d'enlèvement du chien qui soit très proche.
Car il faut sans doute y ajouter différentes propositions, dont dans le Nord. Elle avait de quoi voir que ça bougeait et que des solutions étaient en vue. 
Espérons qu'elle a juste eu un empêchement...

----------


## Vegane7

... ou qu'elle a oublié son portable chez elle !

----------


## DORIA

que faut il faire si on n'arrive pas à la joindre ? Aller chez elle ? Appeler son véto ?

----------


## Vegane7

Je ne sais si qn sait où elle habite, ou le nom de son véto..
Twinky, elle t'a dit le nom du véto ?

----------


## DORIA

J'ai compris que c'était le patron de Twinky. Twinky doit avoir toutes les coordonnées.

----------


## Titakaro

J'ai tenté de joindre la maîtresse de Benji (qui ne s'appelle pas Doria), qui m'écrit ceci :

"Bonjour,
Je ne peux pas vous répondre, je suis en formation. Je ne rentre que samedi matin. J'ai confié mon chien à un ami.
J'ai eu plusieurs personnes : Maud, Valérie et trois personnes du Nord qui tiennent au courant. J'essaie de vous joindre demain et vous remercie de l'aide que vous m'apportez.
Bonne soirée à vous".¤

----------


## Vegane7

Merci Tita !
Bien flou tout cela... Pourquoi n'a-t-elle pas répondu à Maud ni à toutes les personnes qui ont tenté de la joindre ?...
Son portable a bien dû la suivre...

----------


## DORIA

Eh ben voilà ! Maintenant, nous verrons les différentes propositions, et nous savons qu'elle a un ami qui peut servir de FA. Comme quoi...

----------


## Titakaro

Elle n'a pas décroché lorsque j'ai tenté de la joindre mais m'a envoyé un SMS 10 minutes plus tard. Elle est en formation. On peut donc comprendre qu'elle ne puisse pas décrocher ni émettre d'appels, sinon, elle m'aurait rappelée comme elle l'a fait hier à 2 reprises.
Si elle a confié son chien à un ami, c'est qu'elle compte sur les propositions qui lui ont été faites. Sinon, elle l'aurait déjà eutha comme elle souhaitait le faire hier matin avant mon appel initial (le premier qu'elle recevait depuis 15 jours, période lors de laquelle elle a recherché non stop une solution pour son chien)¤

----------


## Vegane7

D'accord alors, je comprends mieux et tu as certainement raison.

----------


## twinky

Donc en gros délais jusque samedi quoi.. c'est toujours ça de pris.

----------


## JENDRASZAK

je viens de rentrer du taf les filles et je vois un mail qu'on m'a envoyé : une asso veut bien chapeauter Benji !!!

par contre les frais de pension il faudrait faire un appel aux dons !


On veut bien le chapeauter  Merci de voir pour la pension  Avec Muriel ki est a cote d une  pension dans le 91 ou alorsOn veut bien le chapeauter  Merci de voir pour la pension  Avec Muriel ki est a cote d une  pension dans le 91 ou alors dans le 72

----------


## JENDRASZAK

j'envoie à qui le souhaite les tél en mp...

----------


## DORIA

T'as trop bossé, repose-toi !  ::  T'as vu ce que tu as écrit ?  ::  
Esplike !  ::

----------


## DORIA

en gros, on a compris !! Combien coûte la pension ? Pas de FA plutôt qu'une pension ?

----------


## Timulysse

Quelle est l'asso Chris?
(Au fait la proprio, juste pour info, s'appelle Alexandra).

J'ai regardé dans l'Essonne, il y a beaucoup de pensions....)

----------


## JENDRASZAK

> T'as trop bossé, repose-toi !  T'as vu ce que tu as écrit ?  
> Esplike !


oui j'ai trop bosser !!! :Big Grin:  tymulisse le sait elle est passée me voir tout à l'heure !!! :Big Grin:  c'est l'asso alerte SOS et c'est Nikol qui m'a contacté par mail donc elle se propose pour chapeauter le loulou... donc déjà une asso ! les pensions Tymulisse j'ai le phone donc si tu veux je peux te mp le tél... pour le reste naturellement il faudrait trouver des dons pour payer la pension, l'asso alerte SOS a  eu des urgences ce week end 15 chiens de récupérer donc plus de fa et je suppose qu'ils ont déjà des frais et comme beaucoup d'asso besoin de fonds !!!

----------


## Timulysse

D'acc ça marche enfin comme vous voulez.... 
(Et reposes toi...un peu.... ::  lol)

----------


## DORIA

Y a-t-il des pensions type PA pas chères ??? Et est ce qu'on va enfin avoir une photo ?

----------


## Vegane7

Il faudrait que Nikole se mette en contact avec Maud !
Cjendra, peux-tu envoyer un mail à Nikole avec les tél de Maud dedans STP ?
Merci bcp.

----------


## Timulysse

chapeau en tout cas!!! Et toujours pas de photo! Personne tout près ? Une tchiote photo de Bendji?

----------


## JENDRASZAK

Tymulisse tél demain à la proprio à Nikol et à la personne de la pension, elle s'est proposée donc je lui ai donné les coordonnées..... donc demain on en saura plus !!!

----------


## dadatsun

.....ouh lala chapeau bas les filles ... j étais absente toute la journée ..  j avais peur avant d ouvrir ce topic ... car c était mal parti ... 

 je n ai pas trop compris où il va aller mais il est en sécurité jusqu à samedi ... dc peut être qqchose de mieux qu une pension d ici là...

----------


## Timulysse

Quelques nouvelles... 
J'ai pris contact comme convenue avec Nicole de "Alerte SOS "qui couvre bien Bendji sous conditions. Bien sûr l' association, qui réalise tellement de sauvetages, ne peut pas engager de frais de pension. 
Du côté d'Alex, la propriétaire de notre loulou dont on espère un jour découvrir le minois; elle l'a déposé chez un ami et le reprend ce week end.  A cet ami, qui vit en appart et qui pour l'instant peut éventuellement assurer quelques temps la garde, on va lui demander s'il souhaite être FA...
Sinon, la proposition de pension auprès d'Alexandra a été bienvenue dans le sens où elle souhaite aussi s'engager dans les dépenses que cela occasionnerait, même avec la présence d' un éducateur canin qui ferait un point sur ce p'tit loup....
Alexandra a insisté sur le fait qu'elle  se sent soutenue par tous et j'ai bien ressenti qu'elle veut tout faire pour le bien être et le meilleur placement pour son chien même si à ma question "Et si Bendji, avec l'aide d'un éducateur pour peut être peu de séances, se retrouve bien de nouveau dans ses papattes, tu le garderai?"; celle ci préfère qu'il retrouve une autre famille...
On se tient vite au courant. Alexandra m'a précisée qu'elle peut le garder encore jusqu'aux fêtes, sachant qu'il "s'est calmé" (selon ses propos) et pour elle, il s'ennuie dans le jardin....

----------


## Titakaro

Beau boulot et belles nouvelles  ::  Bravo !   :: ¤

----------


## JENDRASZAK

Merci Val pour ton aide car moi comme d'hab je rentre juste du boulot !!! ::

----------


## Vegane7

Merci Timulysse.
On attend les news alors.

----------


## Timulysse

J'ai eu Muriel au tél aujourd hui qui nous conseille sur une pension...J'ai reparlé de la photo....qu'on n'a du mal à obtenir....(Alex n'a pas la possibilité d'en faire et de la transmettre). Muriel se propose demain pour aller en faire quelques unes.... ::

----------


## Vegane7

Sur quelle pension irait-il et qui paierait cette pension ?

----------


## Elodiie

ah cool  ::

----------


## JENDRASZAK

DES NOUVELLES VAL ? ::

----------


## Vegane7

Des news ?...

----------


## mumu91

Toujours dispo pour aller faire des photos mais en attente de nouvelles pour m'y rendre.

----------


## Vegane7

Pourquoi n'a-t-on pas de nouvelles ?...

----------


## twinky

Je n'ai aucune nouvelle non plus.

----------


## Vegane7

Qu'en penser ?...

----------


## Laura_Low

Ce serait illogique.. Une pension avait pourtant été trouvé? Pourquoi aurait-elle baissé les bras et en finir... Du moins j’espère qu'elle n'a pas était trop impatiente et fait une bêtise  ::

----------


## Timulysse

Oula je ne comprends rien là. J'ai eu au tél Alexandra pour l'informer du fait que Muriel s'était proposée de passer chez elle le lendemain de notre conversation à 13h30 ou après 16h30. Je lui ai transmis les coordonnées de Muriel  et par texto Alexandra m'a écrit s'être mise en rapport avec Muriel....Je lui avais demandée de la contacter au plus vite même si ce n'était pas possible... Qu'elle sache quoi.... J'ai envoyé un texto à Alexandra afin de demander si les photos étaient réussies!!!! Ben bien!!!!!!!!!!!! Je la rappelle....

----------


## toundra

Pas de news depuis un bail. Chien mort ou seulement oublié ?????????

----------


## May-May

Bon... Pas de nouvelles depuis un moment... C'est possible de savoir ce qu'il en est ?

----------


## twinky

j'ai relancé mais pas de réponse!

----------


## dadatsun

> j'ai relancé mais pas de réponse!


personne ne peut aller sur place ?

----------


## alegria1965

Alors?????

----------


## May-May

Honnêtement, je n'ai plus grand espoir de lire que ce chien a bel et bien été sauvé. Sans vouloir être défaitiste ou pessimiste, je pense que s'il avait été sauvé, on l'aurait su directement. Du jour au lendemain, nous n'avons plus de nouvelles.

S'il a été eutha, autant le dire directement que de nous laisser dans l'incertitude...

----------


## Elodiie

Oh non non non !!!

Tout le monde s'est démené pour ce loulou, non !!! Elle n'a pas pu l'euthanasier !!!

 ::

----------


## JENDRASZAK

aucunes nouvelles !!! apparemment Twinky a également essayé de la joindre et pas de nouvelles !!! Timulysse est ce que tu a réussi à en savoir plus ???

----------


## Vegane7

Mais qui est la personne à joindre exactement ?
L'asso Alertes n'était pas sur le coup ?...

----------


## twinky

Oui je ne sais pas trop quoi penser non plus...
On est sans nouvelle de la proprio, des personnes sur le coup ...

----------


## JENDRASZAK

la proprio Vegane mais apparemment personne n'arrive à la joindre !!! ::

----------


## Vegane7

Vous avez laissé des messages ?
Elle a un fixe ou un portable ?

----------


## JENDRASZAK

Je suis au tél avec Val TIMULYSSE ! aucunes réponses, des tonnes de messages laissés aucunes réponses !!!  ::

----------


## JENDRASZAK

Murielle avez vous eu des nouvelles de votre côté ? Val vous a donné le tél portable de cette nana car de son côté elle n'a eu aucunes réponses....

----------


## JENDRASZAK

portable Méryl !!! tu le veux en mp ?

----------


## Vegane7

Oui, je veux bien...
Je suis tellement de SOS qu'il se peut bien que je confonde, mais il me semble avoir appelé cette femme il y a quelques semaines... mais peut-être que je confonds, et de toute façon je ne sais plus où j'ai noté ce numéro, alors redonne-le moi, merci.

----------


## JENDRASZAK

c'est fait !!! Val ne sait plus quoi penser elle lui a laissé des messages en lui précisant que tout le monde s'inquiète sur le post mais elle ne répond pas !!! peut être que tu auras plus de chance.........

----------


## Vegane7

Merci, je vais aller voir mes MP.

----------


## May-May

La propriétaire ne donne toujours pas signe de vie ? ...

----------


## JENDRASZAK

pas de news may may !!! ::

----------


## Timulysse

Quelle merde! Mumu91 aviez vous réussi à joindre la proprio ou pas du tout?

Concernant SOS ALERTE, elle nous avait guidés dans le choix de la pension. 
La proprio était d'accord lorsque je lui ai expliquée par tél, de s'engager dans la prise en charge et les frais de pension pourvu que son loulou soit bien......Elle s'est même d'ailleurs proposée.....

----------


## Soileh

Bonjour,
S'il est adoptable ils peuvent tenter la ferme des oliviers à Molineuf, dans le 41... ils pourront le garder le temps de lui trouver de nouveaux maîtres...

----------


## Soileh

les maîtres actuels ont-ils tenté une annonce sur leboncoin etc? qu'ils assument un minimum quand même!!

----------


## May-May

> les maîtres actuels ont-ils tenté une annonce sur leboncoin etc? qu'ils assument un minimum quand même!!


Un début de solution avait été trouvé mais sa maîtresse n'a subitement plus donné de nouvelles... Donc nous ne savons même pas si ce chien est toujours vivant ou non.

----------


## Timulysse

Plus aucune nouvelle....?!

----------


## twinky

J'ai vu aujourd'hui qu'il avait été euthanasié le 2 janvier 2012
a vomir!!!

----------


## DORIA

C'est ton patron qui a fait ça ??? Pourtant il y avait une solution... Elle nous a promenées la proprio ??
Et le véto le justifie comment ?? bagarre à la gamelle = eutha ? alors planquez vos chiens !!

----------


## twinky

Doria je peux te dire que si tu veux commencer à faire la chasse aux vétos qui euthanasies comme ça tu es bien mal barrée et mes patrons refusent des fois eux.. c'est une réalité...
Si ils ne le font pas et qu'il y a un accident => ils se protègent, la nana avait un gosse et les gens savent s'y prendre tu sais. Après je n'excuse en rien que cela ai été fait mais .. c'est ainsi, pas de loi pour les euthanasies .
Le chien a mordu l'autre, j'ai joué sur le délais des 15 jours elle est venue un jour ou je n'étais pas la ... je l'ai vu ce matin en faisant la compta ..
No comment ..

----------


## DORIA

Je comprends ce que tu veux dire. Mais ces notions de responsabilité polluent le monde du chien. Ils ne sont pas aussi responsables que ça. Le chien n'avait menacé personne. En comportement canin on ne peut pas forcément céder sur ce plan. Et en plus il y avait un placement.

----------


## twinky

Tu prêche une convaincue. 
Moi dernièrement elle m'avait dit il m'a grogné dessus, le père était passé pour parler du tueur qu'était ce chien et voila le tour est joué!

Personne ne me l'a dit hein..

----------


## momo

C est dégueulasse...ce loulou a payé de sa vie la connerie de cette sale bonne femme  :: 

  pour toi petit loup.

----------


## May-May

Franchement, ce qui me gonfle le plus, c'est que des solutions ont été proposées, on a essayé de la rappeler à plusieurs reprises, elle n'a jamais répondu. J'ai vraiment l'impression que celles qui se sont démenées pour ce pauvre p'tit bout ont été prises pour des pigeonnes. M'enfin, affaire classée  ::

----------


## JENDRASZAK

*putain de merde je viens de voir le message de Twinky !!! c'est vraiment du foutage de gueule là ! elle est à vomir cette nana ! c'est pour ça qu'elle ne voulait pas répondre au tél ! elle était injoignable ! il y avait une proposition mais beaucoup plus simple et moins onéreux de régler une eutha !!! qu'elle brûle en enfer !!!*

----------


## maghrebking

Pfff, y avait une solution ça lui couté quoi de lui laisser la vie ? Je lui souhaite la pire année qui soit, surtout a des personnes aussi inhumaine et ayant de la pierre à la place du coeur. Qu'il repose en paix  :Frown:

----------


## dadatsun

> J'ai vu aujourd'hui qu'il avait été euthanasié le 2 janvier 2012
> a vomir!!!


je ne comprends pas elle a commencé à ne plus répondre dès noel... pk refuser les propositions ??? pauvre petit père tué à cause de la connerie de faire manger ses chiens ensemble ??? 

 j espère que ça la travaillera   toute sa vie , c est dégueulasse !!!

----------


## anniec

::  ::  ::

----------


## Vegane7

C'est lamentable, la lâcheté et la bêtise des gens.
Je suis dégoûtée et très triste.
Je vous invite à la rappeler dans quelques mois, et à lui dire calmement son fait.

----------


## saphoshiba

rip petit loup   ::

----------


## Laura_Low

Je suis le sujet depuis le debut, je pensais vraiment qu'il aller s'en sortir en vu des solutions trouvées... C'est à peine croyable... C'est des gens comme eux qu'il faut euthanasier... Enfin soit c'est ainsi.  ::

----------


## siju

> Je suis le sujet depuis le debut, je pensais vraiment qu'il aller s'en sortir en vu des solutions trouvées... C'est à peine croyable... C'est des gens comme eux qu'il faut euthanasier... Enfin soit c'est ainsi.


+10

----------


## Timulysse

Je n'arrivais pas à le croire quand Christelle m'a envoyée le texto! Je n'arrivais même pas venir sur le post de Benji. Végan7, crois moi je L'aurai au téléphone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! C'est à VOMIR!!! et les vétos qui ne creusent pas plus que ça.....

----------


## Timulysse

Enfin, "certains" vétos....

----------


## teddy82

:: Doux repos petit ange

----------

